# Economic Predictions for this decade - More bad news



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 12, 2020)

Alright so a couple of users requested that I make a thread on my economic predictions for the next few years because I mentioned that I expect the economy to crash worse than it has in centuries quite soon. This will be bad news for many people, particularly those living in heavily populated areas, relying on unproductive/unnecessary jobs, and disconnected from their source of food. However, this may be good for you if you educate yourself and learn how to weather the storm. This will be a long read so if you're a lazy cunt drop a dnr idgaf. If you stick around you will have a better grasp on economics than most graduates with economics degress. Enjoy.

*Part 1: Definitions*

There are a lot of young guys on here so my expectation is that most of this forum knows fuck all about economics. So I'll start with some vocab so you know what I'm talking about.

-Inflation: "A general increase in prices, or decrease in the purchasing power of money." Basically money becomes less valuable. This is why boomers are out of touch with young generations. It's because since 1913, the value of the dollar has lost over 96% of its value. When your dad/uncle/grandpa tells you about how at your age he was out working everyday for $3/hr to buy a house at 21 with no degree, it's because $3 in 1960 is worth more than $25 now. (this is also why minimum wage laws are stupid but I can explain that later)

-Interest: "money paid regularly at a particular rate for the use of money lent, or for delaying the repayment of a debt." When you take out a loan and accrue debt, there is a set interest rate on that money you borrowed. Interest is the money you have to pay in exchange for what you borrowed. This is why there are 30+ year olds who took out 100k in student loans, have paid more than 100k in interest, and still owe 100k+. In the Bible it is known as Usury, and is a sin. Jews are historically associated with banking, largely because they did not feel compelled to follow that rule.

-Interest Rates: "the proportion of a loan that is charged as interest to the borrower." These rates vary depending on the type of loan and the company lending, but all are based on the rate set by the Federal Reserve, which I will explain later. In the past, you would deposit much more money in savings accounts, because you would be paid interest by the bank in exchange for lending them your money, which they would invest to try and turn a profit. Normal interest rates are imperative to a healthy economy, because they incentive saving and investment, instead of spending and debt. Some rates are fixed, some are variable. If you have seen The Big Short, you may recall that autistic Christian Bale predicted that when variable rate mortgages increased from their initial rates to 7%, a large enough portion of homeowners wouldn't be able to pay that the banks would run out of money, crashing the housing bubble.

-Note: A note is an instrument of debt. In accounting, notes payable is money your company owes, and notes receivable is money owed to your company.

-Liabilities: Financial obligation, debt. The US government owes over 23 trillion dollars, and that number is climbing exponentially.

-Unfunded Liabilities: Future financial obligation, money promised but not yet owed. The US government has well over *200 TRILLION DOLLARS *in unfunded liabilities. This is the money that retirees have been promised in the form of social security, pensions, etc. If you've ever heard someone say that social security is a ponzi scheme, this is why. None of us will ever receive a penny in this form, but uninformed gen z, millennial, and gen x voters still vote for the guy who promises more free money from the government.

*Part 2: The Federal Reserve*

The Federal Reserve of the United States was founded in 1913, and although there are many conspiracies surrounding its creation and function, I will just stick to publicly accepted knowledge. The Federal Reserve was founded by leaders of the big banks of the time, the most notable of these being John Pierpont Morgan, of JP Morgan Chase Bank. They were looking for a way to gain more power and control over the economy by collaborating with the government, so that they could ensure their own profit.

Having gone through government schools, you probably think that the Federal Reserve is an essential part of keeping our economy afloat, with no ulterior motives of its own. You think it's a branch of the US government that works to keep our economy afloat by controlling interest rates and the supply of money in circulation. This is not true. Despite its name, the Fed is neither a reserve nor is it federal. It is it's own corporate entity that runs the economy of the US, and therefore, the world. They change the interest rates in accordance to the economy, but they also have the power to print money out of thin air. Look at this dollar bill.





You may notice that at the top of the dollar bill it says "Federal Reserve Note." If you recall the definition above, you know that a note is an instrument of debt. So why is every dollar bill an instrument of debt towards the Federal Reserve? It is because the primary role of the Fed is to print money out of thin air, and then lend it to the U.S. Government. That's right.

You may have heard that we are in debt to China, and that they are going to destroy us. However, a simple google search of where we owe our money shows:
*Here are the top 10 countries that the US owes the most money to:*

Japan ($1.11 trillion)
*China* ($1.05 trillion)
All Other Countries ($416.0 billion)
We owe less than 2.5 trillion to other countries around the world, and guess what. They're all in debt to. The large majority of America's 23 Trillion dollars of debt is money owed to the Fed, which printed it out of thin air, or in more cases, typed into existence on a computer. The Federal Reserve is not a benign branch of the US Government. It is a nefarious corporation that owns the entire country just because some clever bankers tricked the government to selling itself over a century ago.

*Part 3: The Last 20 Years Explained*






After the 2001 Dotcom bubble burst, the economy was destroyed due to massive speculation in worthless tech companies. When the bubble burst, nearly all tech startups went under, causing all of the money invested through the stock market to disappear. In an attempt to encourage recovery, the Federal reserve cut interest rates all the way down to 1%. This encouraged massive borrowing, leading to a boom in real estate speculation. Massive real estate development took place, funded by debt taken out on low interest rates. 

Then banks started speculating on derivatives. A derivative is a contract between two parties which derives its value/price from an underlying asset. The most common types of derivatives are futures, options, forwards and swaps. Description: It is a financial instrument which derives its value/price from the underlying assets. Basically, banks were betting with each other on the increase in value of real estate. In the Big Short, the protagonists do the opposite and get laughed at, only for the banks to realize their mistakes when it is too late to get rid of their bets. As interest rates rose, so did the interest on all of these mortgages, which homeowners soon could not afford.

As mortgages went unpaid, homes lost their value, and the derivative market crashed with them. Banks failed, companies went broke, and families went hungry. The economy was in a free fall. So what did the Fed do? They cut interest rates all the way to 0%, opting to give away debt for free instead of letting the big banks fail, taking the entire economy with them. But even this wasn't enough, so what did they do? They invented quantitative easing. Sounds complicated but it's not. Here's the definition on wikipedia: "Quantitative easing, also known as large-scale asset purchases, is a monetary policy whereby a central bank buys predetermined amounts of government bonds or other financial assets in order to inject liquidity directly into the economy." In layman's terms that means the Fed printed trillions of dollars out of nothing, and gave it to the banks in the form of bailouts. Free money to erase their fuck ups, so that they can keep on having their financial party on the backs of US citizens. 

In a normal recovery, the Fed would gradually increase its rates back to normal, after a brief period of low rates serving as a debt injection to resurrect the market. But this wasn't a normal crash, so that's not what happened. The federal funds rate remained at 0% for 7 entire years. The economy was so broken that in spite of the cheapest debt in history, we experienced the weakest recovery in history. In this time, massive amounts of personal, corporate, and government debt was accrued. 

After years of this policy, the Federal Reserve has made an attempt to normalize rates, but could hardly break 2% without putting significant stress on the economy. Since then, rates have been decreased again, and quantitative easing has resumed. But why are they taking recovery policies if the economy hasn't crashed, and we are still in recovery?

*Part 4: The Near Future*

The truth is, our economy never recovered from the 2008 Recession. For a recovery to occur, the banks would've had to crash, making the recession much worse for everyone in the states and abroad. But at least there would've been a real recovery. Since being bailed out, banks have grown even larger, the derivative market has crossed over a quadrillion dollars in nonexistent value, the government has more than doubled its debt, corporations are in more debt than before, and the large majority of people have lost much of their purchasing power. Meanwhile, during the same period my banker Dad more than doubled his income to something like 500-600k/yr including his bonus. This can't go on for much longer. 




(Pls don't roast my subhuman handwriting)

We are stuck in this cycle. The Fed cut rates after the 2001 crash, leading to more borrowing. Then there was too much debt to pay for so after the crash, they needed to drop rates even lower, and for much longer. In the last few years the tried to raise rates again, but they've realized that they can't do it without the economy crashing even worse than 2008. Such a crash would be disastrous, but it is actually the best possible outcome for us. 

Path 1: Collapse. The banks all go under, heavily leveraged corporations(leverage=debt) also go down, and cities go to ruin. This will be far worse than the great depression if the Federal Reserve steps back and lets the market naturally adjust itself by getting rid of the debt and building back up again without it. Reminder, this is the better option. But reality check: it's not about what's best for the people, it's about what nets the banks more money.

Path 2: Hyperinflation...

*Part 5: Hyperinflation*

"In economics, hyperinflation is very high and typically accelerating inflation. It quickly erodes the real value of the local currency, as the prices of all goods increase. This causes people to minimize their holdings in that currency as they usually switch to more stable foreign currencies, often the US Dollar."

All our lives we've been raised to believe that the US is the untouchable world leader. The land of the free and the home of the brave. We've also been raised by Hollywood to think that every opposing country is fed tons of propaganda until they worship their government in spite of corruption, malevolence, and greed. But not us right? Come on.

The truth is that we're just the same as any other country, just more powerful at this point in time. Why? Because after WW2 the majority of the developed world was destroyed and had to rely on the US for production. We were a nation of production and export, and became very wealthy because of it. Since then we've become the opposite, a nation of imports and consumption. We hemorrhage away our money every year by fighting useless wars, buying foreign-made products, and working unproductive desk jobs for a company that wouldn't survive without its debt.

The banks are milking us for every bit of profit they can, and as the peoples' financial fears grow, so do the promises made by our government. Whether it be free health care, free college, free housing, free food, free whatever, people want it and the government can't afford it. But that's what gets votes. In the next decade, the boomers will retire. They will stop paying income taxes, and start receiving massive government benefits. Corporations and citizens will become reliant on more and more debt to keep themselves afloat in an economy becoming less and less productive.

They will beg the government for more money, electing more and more socialist leaders. Government spending will grow at an even faster rate, and the money will all be printed by the Federal Reserve. Interest Rates will hit rock bottom permanently, because neither the market nor the government can afford interest payments. The Fed just keeps on printing an profiting, for no work, until there are so many dollars circulating around a weak economy that the dollar is essentially worthless. At this point, the dollar will lose its standing is the leading currency for trade, and the American Empire will fall.

The same story repeats over and over throughout history, so its no wonder the Bible declared usury illegal. In fact, nearly the same timeline is what brought Rome to economic ruin, allowing them to be easily conquered. The United States will likely not make it more than a few decades before it has been dethroned from its seat as ruler over geopolitics and the world economy, and will eventually be yet another memory in the history books. A memory of a country that grew from nothing to the greatest power the world has ever seen, only to be eaten alive by debt and greed.

"Give a man a gun and he can rob a Bank. Give a man a Bank and he can rob the world."


@LordNorwood @maxmendietta @Gorilla @cocainecowboy @Lorsss @Pendejo @Fuk @Sergeant @Ritalincel @Gudru @PrettyBoyMaxxing @Tony @Goblin @Petsmart @CupOfCoffee @Alarico8 @Butthurt Dweller @SirGey @OwlGod @Deliciadecu @Lifeisgood72 @LookistWorld @Dogs @Blackout.xl @Chadelite @KEy21 @6ft5manlet @6ft1 @RichardSpencel @her @KrissKross @Dyorotic2 @moggingmachine @SHARK @Playboypuertorican @Gosick @SixFootManlet @TubOfLard @Rob Paul'sHeight @Dr Shekelberg @AleksVs


----------



## Gosick (Jan 12, 2020)

not a single word was read, hell, i didnt even read the title


----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 12, 2020)

dn rd savin this first post in case i get rich tbh tbh

jfl i was second post time to rope


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 12, 2020)

highest effort looksmax post

didnt read might read later


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 12, 2020)

Gosick said:


> not a single word was read, hell, i didnt even read the title


Low IQ and are the reason this site is shit.


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Jan 12, 2020)

Over for poorcels


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Jan 12, 2020)

Niggas writing all this shit just to get “didn’t read jfl” brutal


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 12, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Low IQ and are the reason this site is shit.


Fr for those dropping dnr at least give me a like for the high effort


Reapwhatyousow said:


> Niggas writing all this shit just to get “didn’t read jfl” brutal


----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 12, 2020)

Bro. Read every word. I'm mirin High IQ. 
But how should we keep us safe?
I'm Mexicancel but of american citizenship.
How can i protect myself from any sort of crash or recession?
How can i aspire to grow a business in tough times?


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jan 12, 2020)

good read tbh, worth the 10 mins i spent trying to understand this shit


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 12, 2020)

"Give a man a gun and he can rob a Bank. Give a man a Bank and he can rob the world“

fucking high IQ. The entire economy is broken beyond belief. This is also one side of it. The other side of it is the fact that despite productivity skyrocketing, wages and benefits stay stagnant and don’t even keep pace with inflation. It’s over


Gosick said:


> not a single word was read, hell, i didnt even read the title


You’re a faggot. Hang yourself


----------



## Gosick (Jan 12, 2020)

i read it, pretty high iq post.


----------



## MogTheMogger (Jan 12, 2020)

Reapwhatyousow said:


> Niggas writing all this shit just to get “didn’t read jfl” brutal



J. F. L. fucking low iq cels, also op. tell me how can we profit from this.


----------



## nastynas (Jan 12, 2020)

very good post you didnt talk about why most ppl are here :

how can we protect ourselves or take advantage of it?


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 12, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> Bro. Read every word. I'm mirin High IQ.
> But how should we keep us safe?
> I'm Mexicancel but of american citizenship.
> How can i protect myself from any sort of crash or recession?
> How can i aspire to grow a business in tough times?


I’ll probably do a follow up but basically:
1. Don’t be reliant on the system for your income(like don’t work at a bank, learn a trade for example)
2. Get closer to your food source. Ideally rural bit of land where you can make your own food. Chickens, goats, garden for starters
3. Community, don’t be an autist
4. Invest in tangibles like precious metals that will lose value with the economy, but gain against inflation. Best store of value rn is silver imo bc it’s undervalued compared to gold rn given historic ratios
5. Be strapped ded srs


nastynas said:


> very good post you didnt talk about why most ppl are here :
> 
> how can we protect ourselves or take advantage of it?





MogTheMogger said:


> J. F. L. fucking low iq cels, also op. tell me how can we profit from this.


----------



## KrissKross (Jan 12, 2020)

Over for goyims, but jfl if you think my family and myself will be impacted financially, our portfolio is legit recession proof. In fact, we would actually do almost better in a recession than in a good economic period ded srs


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 12, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> Over for goyims, but jfl if you think my family and myself will be impacted financially, our portfolio is legit recession proof. In fact, we would actually do almost better in a recession than in a good economic period ded srs


Elaborate fren

kike trait if you don’t tell us lol


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 12, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> I’ll probably do a follow up but basically:
> 1. Don’t be reliant on the system for your income(like don’t work at a bank, learn a trade for example)
> 2. Get closer to your food source. Ideally rural bit of land where you can make your own food. Chickens, goats, garden for starters
> 3. Community, don’t be an autist
> ...


Can’t get strapped in my country. Everybody is going to go to the rural areas and they’ll get crowded. It’s over for me


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jan 12, 2020)

The United States is slowly transforming from a European society of productive, inventive whites into a a hybrid of Africa and Mexico... It's only downhill from here I think military conflict with China is inevitable


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 12, 2020)

MogTheMogger said:


> J. F. L. fucking low iq cels, also op. tell me how can we profit from this.


As @OOGABOOGA said. Invest in precious metals and food that doesn’t expire quick.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 12, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Can’t get strapped in my country. Everybody is going to go to the rural areas and they’ll get crowded. It’s over for me


Bruh you live in Canada don’t you? Tons of open space per capita. Just get a couple acres decently far from a city. And if you can’t get a gun get knives or a bow. Remember if you can’t get a gun the people around you won’t have em either. Or smuggle one from Wisconsin once things get chaotic


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 12, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Bruh you live in Canada don’t you? Tons of open space per capita. Just get a couple acres decently far from a city. And if you can’t get a gun get knives or a bow. Remember if you can’t get a gun the people around you won’t have em either. Or smuggle one from Wisconsin once things get chaotic


Tbh if things get bad I’ll just dip to my ancestral homeland (nigeria). I can get citizenship easily due to my parents both being born there


Mr_Norwood said:


> The United States is slowly transforming from a European society of productive, inventive whites into a a hybrid of Africa and Mexico... It's only downhill from here I think military conflict with China is inevitable


It’s turning into just Mexico. The number of blacks in America is stagnant


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 12, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Tbh if things get bad I’ll just dip to my ancestral homeland (nigeria). I can get citizenship easily due to my parents both being born there


There you go bro. Bring some western money down there and you’ll get some land, weapons, animals, and a wife no problem. I’ve thought about getting some rural land in the phillipines tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Jan 12, 2020)

DAHHHHH IT'S OVER


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 12, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> There you go bro. Bring some western money down there and you’ll get some land, weapons, animals, and a wife no problem. I’ve thought about getting some rural land in the phillipines tbh


My dad already has land. I’ll be fully looksmaxxed by the time a collapse happens, I’ll bring a white JB


----------



## KrissKross (Jan 12, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Elaborate fren


My family own a lot of gold and silver which they have had for many years. Along with that, my family also have a very diversified portfolio with shares and business interests in recession proof industries like repossession, living staple products, etc. In 2008, my parents, uncles and aunts along with my grandparents actually increased their portfolio values by more than they had in DECADES, and used the cheap housing prices to buy bulk amounts of real estate at low prices, much of which we still own. This was all done within one generation from my grandparents who fled Europe in the 40s and legit had barely a cent to them. 
Bring on the recession boyos...


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 12, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> The United States is slowly transforming from a European society of productive, inventive whites into a a hybrid of Africa and Mexico... It's only downhill from here I think military conflict with China is inevitable


No conflict necessary. They already won by taking over production and maintaining social cohesion


KrissKross said:


> My family own a lot of gold and silver which they have had for many years. Along with that, my family also have a very diversified portfolio with shares and business interests in recession proof industries like repossession, living staple products, etc. In 2008, my parents, uncles and aunts along with my grandparents actually increased their portfolio values by more than they had in DECADES, and used the cheap housing prices to buy bulk amounts of real estate at low prices, much of which we still own. This was all done within one generation from my grandparents who fled Europe in the 40s and legit had barely a cent to them.
> Bring on the recession boyos...


Exactly. Save up precious metals, then use that to invest in land when the dollar and real estate tank.

do you agree with my Predictions?


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 12, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Look at this dollar bill.


----------



## KrissKross (Jan 12, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> No conflict necessary. They already won by taking over production and maintaining social cohesion
> 
> Exactly. Save up precious metals, then use that to invest in land when the dollar and real estate tank.
> 
> do you agree with my Predictions?


I agree wholeheartedly, everything is FUCKED. 
When the economy tanks, expect war. Either civil war, a war of revolution or an international war, who knows, but expect one. 
I’ll be fleeing to Israel when that day comes tbh I’m eligible to live there


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 12, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> I agree wholeheartedly, everything is FUCKED.
> When the economy tanks, expect war. Either civil war, a war of revolution or an international war, who knows, but expect one.
> I’ll be fleeing to Israel when that day comes tbh I’m eligible to live there







jk but I’d be cautious going to Israel. You’re surrounded by enemies and won’t have the same protection from the US. Idk about war. I think the country is too spread out and well armed, I expect that it would just regress to what it was 150 years ago with smaller communities


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Jan 12, 2020)

*gonna sleep will read in morning*


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 12, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> View attachment 226314
> 
> jk but I’d be cautious going to Israel. You’re surrounded by enemies and won’t have the same protection from the US. Idk about war. I think the country is too spread out and well armed, I expect that it would just regress to what it was 150 years ago with smaller communities


I think you’re forgetting the hidden factor in all this....


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daily reminder China has well over 50 million empty apartments
Daily reminder Europe is fucked up
Daily reminder USA's debt is at 100%
Daily reminder mass suicide on Japan soon since 250% debt


OVER, OVER, OVER, OVER, IT'S ALL OOOOOOVEEEEEER!

Anyone who doesn't make a good amount of money in the next 2 years will be fucked up! Ded srs

Good thread to remind that it will be over soon


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 12, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> Daily reminder China has well over 50 million empty apartments
> Daily reminder Europe is fucked up
> Daily reminder USA's debt is at 100%
> Daily reminder mass suicide on Japan soon since 250% debt
> ...


Why do u hate me so much


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 12, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> Daily reminder China has well over 50 million empty apartments
> Daily reminder Europe is fucked up
> Daily reminder USA's debt is at 100%
> Daily reminder mass suicide on Japan soon since 250% debt
> ...


Daily reminder that global debt to gdp is more than 3:1

@Blackout.xl elaborate on hidden factor


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 12, 2020)

ALSO, FUCK THE STATE! ALL THIS SHIT IS BECAUSE OF THE FUCKING STATE

BUT A BUNCH OF PHAGGOTS WILL BLAME THE BANKS, GUESS WHAT PHAGGOT, ALL BANKS BELONG TO THE STATE AND THE STATE BELONGS TO THE BANK SYSTEM, THEY ARE ALL SO CORRUPTED INTO ITS ROOTS THAT WON'T CAN'T LIVE WITHOUT THE OTHER ANYMORE


I hope all politicians and bankers get cancer and die!

I hope the same happens to everyone who defends the existence of government, legit kys!


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 12, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> ALSO, FUCK THE STATE! ALL THIS SHIT IS BECAUSE OF THE FUCKING STATE
> 
> BUT A BUNCH OF PHAGGOTS WILL BLAME THE BANKS, GUESS WHAT PHAGGOT, ALL BANKS BELONG TO THE STATE AND THE STATE BELONGS TO THE BANK SYSTEM, THEY ARE ALL SO CORRUPTED INTO ITS ROOTS THAT WON'T CAN'T LIVE WITHOUT THE OTHER ANYMORE
> 
> ...


Hoorah brother


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 12, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Daily reminder that global debt to gdp is more than 3:1
> 
> @Blackout.xl elaborate on hidden factor


Well, it’s not a hidden factor. It’s more of hidden factors.

I could expect China to bounce back relatively quick and increase their influence rapidly. I would expect them to completely lock down the pacific while the US is in trouble. South Korea and Japan will have to fend for themselves (while theyre probably the most hard hit countries in Asia if the US goes down) 


Latin America can use this collapse of the US and EU as an opportunity to rapidly expand and cooperate in terms of economic agendas and military defence. We’re already seeing this with the various alliances and agreements being formed right now between South American nations. 

South America almost even almost had a continental bank that would of been used for investment (the project died with Hugo Chavez though). I think the sunbelt/US south that’s in close proximity to Latin American countries might be in danger if the US falls into a economic and societal meltdown.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 12, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Well, it’s not a hidden factor. It’s more of hidden factors.
> 
> I could expect China to bounce back relatively quick and increase their influence rapidly. I would expect them to completely lock down the pacific while the US is in trouble. South Korea and Japan will have to fend for themselves (while theyre probably the most hard hit countries in Asia if the US goes down)
> 
> ...


Whatever happens we’ll get to watch an interesting game of real life risk takes place when it all falls down and different powers rush to rake up the pieces. China has accrued a lot of debt in a rush to overtake the us economically but they’ll definitely bounce back. Many could starve tho tbh


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 12, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Whatever happens we’ll get to watch an interesting game of real life risk takes place when it all falls down and different powers rush to rake up the pieces. China has accrued a lot of debt in a rush to overtake the us economically but they’ll definitely bounce back. Many could starve tho tbh


I think China will roll with the punches. They can’t sustain a population of 1.1-1.4 billion. We know it, they know it. If many starve, they’ll have a weight lifted off their back. They’re already looking to export millions, if not hundreds of millions of Chinese to Africa. 

The US will end up in a violent power grab, everyone will want a slice of power. Civil war is guaranteed. I don’t think the union will sustain itself when u have a left wing/secular north east wanting out and a right wing / religious south fending for themselves. The differences between parts of the country will be what kills it


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 12, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> OVER, OVER, OVER, OVER


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 12, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> I think China will roll with the punches. They can’t sustain a population of 1.1-1.4 billion. We know it, they know it. If many starve, they’ll have a weight lifted off their back. They’re already looking to export millions, if not hundreds of millions of Chinese to Africa.
> 
> The US will end up in a violent power grab, everyone will want a slice of power. Civil war is guaranteed. I don’t think the union will sustain itself when u have a left wing/secular north east wanting out and a right wing / religious south fending for themselves. The differences between parts of the country will be what kills it


Yeah but remember that every country is in debt and tied to the us economically. Every country will crash, some less badly, some worse. For example Europe is fucked, Canada and Australia too. India will starve and drown in shit. Much of China and Africa will starve too. Same with south and Central America. The latter will be run more regionally by cartels than government imo. No where is guaranteed to be safe, but wherever you are, a secluded and self sustaining bit of land is your best bet. Or a fucking yacht I guess


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 12, 2020)

Didnt read, but i have a very good explanation:

This site would be the last source of economic info that i would go tbh ngl

Im here to SHITPOST


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 12, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> Didnt read, but i have a very good explanation:
> 
> This site would be the last source of economic info that i would go tbh ngl
> 
> Im here to SHITPOST


You’re a fucking retard. Go finger your girlfriends smelly vagina


OOGABOOGA said:


> Yeah but remember that every country is in debt and tied to the us economically. Every country will crash, some less badly, some worse. For example Europe is fucked, Canada and Australia too. India will starve and drown in shit. Much of China and Africa will starve too. Same with south and Central America. The latter will be run more regionally by cartels than government imo. No where is guaranteed to be safe, but wherever you are, a secluded and self sustaining bit of land is your best bet. Or a fucking yacht I guess


Africa won’t starve imo. Africa is developing without US support, it’s developing with Chinese support. Not to mention, africa is abundant with farm land and resources. They’ll do fine. 

South America won’t starve either. Argentina, Brazil, Chile and Uruguay from what I’ve heard are self sustaining countries in terms of food. They’ll do better without the US if anything due to less interference from the US govt.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 12, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> You’re a fucking retard. Go finger your girlfriends smelly vagina
> 
> Africa won’t starve imo. Africa is developing without US support, it’s developing with Chinese support. Not to mention, africa is abundant with farm land and resources. They’ll do fine.
> 
> South America won’t starve either. Argentina, Brazil, Chile and Uruguay from what I’ve heard are self sustaining countries in terms of food. They’ll do better without the US if anything due to less interference from the US govt.


Just guesses. Idk much about how centralized or corporatized food production is in Africa and central/South America. They’ll probably take a hit food wise but not as bad as cities like in the us. People don’t realize that all it would take to destroy a whole city is for some plumbers to go on strike or traffic to block trucks from bringing food


----------



## LookistWorld (Jan 12, 2020)

Read every word. 

High IQ stuff. This paints a grim picture of the future for a lot of us. I've heard social security referred to as a ponzi scheme before, and it honestly makes sense. The government will just have to keep pushing back the retirement age if they are going to keep promising money, and eventually that has to collapse in on itself.

I have always been wary of the federal reserve. If they allow the dollar to become worthless just for their own profit it will have terrible implications for the US and the rest of the world. I'm not the most knowledgable about finance but I can understand that letting the US go down the path of Laos or Venezuela can't possibly end well.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 12, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Just guesses. Idk much about how centralized or corporatized food production is in Africa and central/South America. They’ll probably take a hit food wise but not as bad as cities like in the us. People don’t realize that all it would take to destroy a whole city is for some plumbers to go on strike or traffic to block trucks from bringing food


Cities will be taken over by gangs. they’ll be full of crime and rape. Every man for himself. Women will be in BIG trouble


LookistWorld said:


> Read every word.
> 
> High IQ stuff. This paints a grim picture of the future for a lot of us. I've heard social security referred to as a ponzi scheme before, and it honestly makes sense. The government will just have to keep pushing back the retirement age if they are going to keep promising money, and eventually that has to collapse in on itself.
> 
> I have always been wary of the federal reserve. If they allow the dollar to become worthless just for their own profit it will have terrible implications for the US and the rest of the world. I'm not the most knowledgable about finance but I can understand that letting the US go down the path of Laos or Venezuela can't possibly end well.


If they push back the retirement age there’s just gonna be riots bro.


I WANT the US to end up like Venezuela. I so desperately want it


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 12, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Cities will be taken over by gangs. they’ll be full of crime and rape. Every man for himself. Women will be in BIG trouble
> 
> If they push back the retirement age there’s just gonna be riots bro.
> 
> ...


The women here in cities will be fine. They have their cats to defend their apartments

jk feminists and soyboys will die in the millions if not tens of millions while flyover country just has to share some food with their neighbors

And men will be worth much more than their looks again so if you can weather the storm there’s that


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 12, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> The women here in cities will be fine. They have their cats to defend their apartments
> 
> jk feminists and soyboys will die in the millions if not tens of millions while flyover country just has to share some food with their neighbors


Agreed. I just want the Us to collapse. The countries they’ve destroyed are monuments to their sins. They act as if they’re unstoppable. When it all comes crashing down it’ll serve as a lesson to any future empire


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 12, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Agreed. I just want the Us to collapse. The countries they’ve destroyed are monuments to their sins. They act as if they’re unstoppable. When it all comes crashing down it’ll serve as a lesson to any future empire


History is just the same stories with different costumes. Rome and many others have done this same, just not as bad. It’ll all happen again in time. Governments only get bigger until they collapse or get conquered


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 12, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> History is just the same stories with different costumes. Rome and many others have done this same, just not as bad. It’ll all happen again in time. Governments only get bigger until they collapse or get conquered


It’s over. Brace for impact


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 12, 2020)

Damn son
sounds like we are heading into the Weimar Republic pretty much


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 12, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> Damn son
> sounds like we are heading into the Weimar Republic pretty much


In some ways yes, but in this scenario there won’t be an alliance of nations oppressing and robbing us that would become an enemy


----------



## LookistWorld (Jan 12, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> It’s over. Brace for impact


A collapse might be for the best. The path that the US has taken the western world down is pretty bad. We're only just now seeing some of the consequences (inceldom, mass debt, rising suicides and mental illness, massive drops in testosterone, etc.). It's not sustainable long term, but at the moment enough people are blind that it would take total economic collapse to force their eyes open.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 12, 2020)

LookistWorld said:


> A collapse might be for the best. The path that the US has taken the western world down is pretty bad. We're only just now seeing some of the consequences (inceldom, mass debt, rising suicides and mental illness, massive drops in testosterone, etc.). It's not sustainable long term, but at the moment enough people are blind that it would take total economic collapse to force their eyes open.


People will learn the hard way. I’m just tryna fuck 10 JBs before that happens


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes bwana


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 12, 2020)

LookistWorld said:


> A collapse might be for the best. The path that the US has taken the western world down is pretty bad. We're only just now seeing some of the consequences (inceldom, mass debt, rising suicides and mental illness, massive drops in testosterone, etc.). It's not sustainable long term, but at the moment enough people are blind that it would take total economic collapse to force their eyes open.


Very true man. The original title was bad news or not instead of more bad news. If you can get through it you’ve probably set yourself up for a much better life than you currently live


----------



## Cretinous (Jan 12, 2020)

I skimmed. Not because i didnt want to read but because im familiar with most of it. Good thread.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 12, 2020)

Cretinous said:


> I skimmed. Not because i didnt want to read but because im familiar with most of it. Good thread.


Cool man, where are you from and how do you plan to get through it?


----------



## Cretinous (Jan 12, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Can’t get strapped in my country. Everybody is going to go to the rural areas and they’ll get crowded. It’s over for me



you can get strapped in any country brother, even a pseudosocialist coffee shop like Australia. Just gotta know the right people and not be an idiot about it.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 12, 2020)

Cretinous said:


> you can get strapped in any country brother, even a pseudosocialist coffee shop like Australia. Just gotta know the right people and not be an idiot about it.


I know some niggas who know some guys with straps. If push comes to shove I’ll buy a strap. Can’t tell no body about it though


----------



## Cretinous (Jan 12, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Cool man, where are you from and how do you plan to get through it?



I'm from Australia, but I'm living in Vietnam now and trying to take advantage of the growth and massive demand for the english teaching industry (i want to open a language center in some of the underserviced cities that toffee nosed foreigners refuse to go to). Ive got a bit of money invested into a crypto project I think is going to be the only worthwhile one besides Bitcoin. I'd like to get into precious metals, but only once my living situation is more stable, because i sure as fuck dont trust any business to mind them for me.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 12, 2020)

Cretinous said:


> I'm from Australia, but I'm living in Vietnam now and trying to take advantage of the growth and massive demand for the english teaching industry (i want to open a language center in some of the underserviced cities that toffee nosed foreigners refuse to go to). Ive got a bit of money invested into a crypto project I think is going to be the only worthwhile one besides Bitcoin. I'd like to get into precious metals, but only once my living situation is more stable, because i sure as fuck dont trust any business to mind them for me.


You’re a good man and a gigamogger OG poster


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 12, 2020)

Cretinous said:


> I'm from Australia, but I'm living in Vietnam now and trying to take advantage of the growth and massive demand for the english teaching industry (i want to open a language center in some of the underserviced cities that toffee nosed foreigners refuse to go to). Ive got a bit of money invested into a crypto project I think is going to be the only worthwhile one besides Bitcoin. I'd like to get into precious metals, but only once my living situation is more stable, because i sure as fuck dont trust any business to mind them for me.


Good stuff man. I took an esl teaching course but stopped with a week left bc I didn’t feel like going through with it. How do you like it?


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Jan 12, 2020)

brutal and high IQ, read every word

i have already downloaded TOR an have been looking for some kind of underground forum/chan to hang out at, i have been fucking around all of the 2010s but I know in the 2020s shit is going to get real


----------



## Cretinous (Jan 12, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Good stuff man. I took an esl teaching course but stopped with a week left bc I didn’t feel like going through with it. How do you like it?



I hated teaching kids, so thats why Ive gone into the management side of things. Plenty of foreigners, especially women, want to come here and be dancing clowns and monkeys for the kids for $18/hr apparently, so I'm more than happy to oblige them.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 12, 2020)

Cretinous said:


> I hated teaching kids, so thats why Ive gone into the management side of things. Plenty of foreigners, especially women, want to come here and be dancing clowns and monkeys for the kids for $18/hr apparently, so I'm more than happy to oblige them.


How’s jbw treating you? Assuming you’re white


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Jan 13, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> My dad already has land. I’ll be fully looksmaxxed by the time a collapse happens, I’ll bring a white JB


This is the exact same thing I have, my grandfather is a Nigerian tribal chief. So if things go to shit in the west, I'll just dip and become a powerful self sufficient African in nigeria.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 13, 2020)

ImprovLoser said:


> This is the exact same thing I have, my grandfather is a Nigerian tribal chief. So if things go to shit in the west, I'll just dip and become a powerful self sufficient African in nigeria.


You’re a beast


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Jan 13, 2020)

The worlds going to go down in flames, tbh. We need to acquire as much wealth, power and influence as we can, so we can have a hand in remaking the world into something fairer and greater. 

Edit: Fuck the Chinese @Blackout.xl why do you like them, I don't want Chinese mingling with Africans, they are small and weak.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 13, 2020)

ImprovLoser said:


> The worlds going to go down in flames, tbh. We need to acquire as much wealth, power and influence as we can, so we can have a hand in remaking the world into something fairer and greater.
> 
> Edit: Fuck the Chinese @Blackout.xl why do you like them, I don't want Chinese mingling with Africans, they are small and weak.


I don’t like the Chinese. I don’t like what they’re doing in Africa. What they’re going to do is akin to demographic replacement


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 13, 2020)

ImprovLoser said:


> The worlds going to go down in flames, tbh. We need to acquire as much wealth, power and influence as we can, so we can have a hand in remaking the world into something fairer and greater.
> 
> Edit: Fuck the Chinese @Blackout.xl why do you like them, I don't want Chinese mingling with Africans, they are small and weak.


Your hearts in the right place but don’t obsess over saving the world. Just make your own little part of it something your proud to raise your kids in, follow Christ, and teach your kids to do the same


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Jan 13, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Your hearts in the right place but don’t obsess over saving the world. Just make your own little part of it something your proud to raise your kids in, follow Christ, and teach your kids to do the same


I'm ngl, I thought religion was cope, but the more we stray from the idea of a God the worse humanity go downs.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 13, 2020)

ImprovLoser said:


> I'm ngl, I thought religion was cope, but the more we stray from the idea of a God the worse humanity go downs.


I like you more now bruda, hope you find Jesus


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Jan 13, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> I don’t like the Chinese. I don’t like what they’re doing in Africa. What they’re going to do is akin to demographic replacement


The Chinese are as bad as the US, tbh. I hope they go down in flames like the rest of the colonisers. This era may be, might be, the ascension of Africa. I might be coping, but I don't care, they are sticking to the idea of the God so they maybe able to stop degenaracy.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jan 13, 2020)

Damn this shit long as hell


Niggas gotta pay me to read it


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 13, 2020)

jfl i’m prolly gonna be just graduating when this recession hits jfl


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 13, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> jfl i’m prolly gonna be just graduating when this recession hits jfl


That’s why I dropped out bro, whatcha studying?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 13, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> That’s why I dropped out bro, whatcha studying?


biz and pysch


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 13, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> biz and pysch


Gl brotan, I was business too


----------



## Fr12 (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm not expert in economy but I know my family is fucked.

My dad is in his 50s, obese and not in good health. He can build and repair lot of things but can not work for many hours.
Mom only worked when she was young and lived a stay-at-home wife life since.
Basically the state is keeping us alive thanks to welfare money and healthcare.

If a collapse happens, me and one borderline incel brother would die because of no skills, no real social connections and high inhibition.
While 2 other brothers would survive, they are low inhib, high t and have lot of friends.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 13, 2020)

Fr12 said:


> I'm not expert in economy but I know my family is fucked.
> 
> My dad is in his 50s, obese and not in good health. He can build and repair lot of things but can not work for many hours.
> Mom only worked when she was young and lived a stay-at-home wife life since.
> ...


Get your dad in shape then ded srs. If that means coordinating much healthier meals with your mom then so be it, it’s for the best. How densely populated is your area?


----------



## Fr12 (Jan 13, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Get your dad in shape then ded srs. If that means coordinating much healthier meals with your mom then so be it, it’s for the best. How densely populated is your area?


890/sq mi


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 13, 2020)

Fr12 said:


> 890/sq mi


So that’s decently sparse, small townish right? Do you have guns?


----------



## LookistWorld (Jan 13, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Gl brotan, I was business too


I always regret not double majoring in business. Could have helped so much especially with making the most out of the economy going to shit.


----------



## Fr12 (Jan 13, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> So that’s decently sparse, small townish right? Do you have guns?


Only airgun that shoot pellets jfl


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 13, 2020)

Fr12 said:


> Only airgun that shoot pellets jfl


Oof not ideal but guns are cheap. .22 is considered the best for long term survival because ammo is so small and it’s good for hunting small game. Then a shotty for defense. The good thing about hyperinflation bs an outright crash is that it’ll happen gradually. It won’t be like one day everything implodes on itself. So work on getting some money, getting a bit of land, some animals to feed you. Doesn’t take much really

now gimme my likes


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 13, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> I just want the Us to collapse. The countries they’ve destroyed are monuments to their sins. They act as if they’re unstoppable. When it all comes crashing down it’ll serve as a lesson to any future empire


Over for my Middle-Aged Parents in 
Miami, FL.


----------



## joseph (Jan 13, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Alright so a couple of users requested that I make a thread on my economic predictions for the next few years because I mentioned that I expect the economy to crash worse than it has in centuries quite soon. This will be bad news for many people, particularly those living in heavily populated areas, relying on unproductive/unnecessary jobs, and disconnected from their source of food. However, this may be good for you if you educate yourself and learn how to weather the storm. This will be a long read so if you're a lazy cunt drop a dnr idgaf. If you stick around you will have a better grasp on economics than most graduates with economics degress. Enjoy.





OOGABOOGA said:


> Alright so a couple of users requested that I make a thread on my economic predictions for the next few years because I mentioned that I expect the economy to crash worse than it has in centuries quite soon. This will be bad news for many people, particularly those living in heavily populated areas, relying on unproductive/unnecessary jobs, and disconnected from their source of food. However, this may be good for you if you educate yourself and learn how to weather the storm. This will be a long read so if you're a lazy cunt drop a dnr idgaf. If you stick around you will have a better grasp on economics than most graduates with economics degress. Enjoy.
> 
> *Part 1: Definitions*
> 
> ...


"The Roaring 20's JFL" Epic Post, thorough understanding of economics.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 13, 2020)

And here I thought I had a whole life in front of me. JFL.


----------



## MogTheMogger (Jan 13, 2020)

its over i guess, gonna try to know how will i get a gun and cabermaxx asap


----------



## Cretinous (Jan 14, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> How’s jbw treating you? Assuming you’re white



Well im a married oldfag with a kid on the way, so I don't get much mileage out of it, primarily because I'm not willing to cheat on my wife. Not because I'm morally great or anything; just because I don't want the added complexity and potential problems a side bitch(es) causes. Overall, I would say, with some authority I reckon, that JBW is grossly overrated, as most internet fantasies are. I get told I'm handsome on a near daily basis either directly or indirectly (women speaking to my wife, or I overhear them talking to their coworkers/friends and they dont realize I know enough of the language to know the gist of what they're saying) but if you believe the internet, i should've been pulled into a toilet stall and had my cock sucked by an asian woman who was so horny for white cock her panties were irreparably soaked, and well, thats never happened. Asia is certainly eas_ier _for white men, but its mostly just easier within your looks range. When I first came to asia, I tried to hit on a legit rice stacy for example, and got brutally rejected. So I went back to dating within my looks range (6-7) and it was all smooth sailing again. Theres something to be said about accepting your lot.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 14, 2020)

Cretinous said:


> Well im a married oldfag with a kid on the way, so I don't get much mileage out of it, primarily because I'm not willing to cheat on my wife. Not because I'm morally great or anything; just because I don't want the added complexity and potential problems a side bitch(es) causes. Overall, I would say, with some authority I reckon, that JBW is grossly overrated, as most internet fantasies are. I get told I'm handsome on a near daily basis either directly or indirectly (women speaking to my wife, or I overhear them talking to their coworkers/friends and they dont realize I know enough of the language to know the gist of what they're saying) but if you believe the internet, i should've been pulled into a toilet stall and had my cock sucked by an asian woman who was so horny for white cock her panties were irreparably soaked, and well, thats never happened. Asia is certainly eas_ier _for white men, but its mostly just easier within your looks range. When I first came to asia, I tried to hit on a legit rice stacy for example, and got brutally rejected. So I went back to dating within my looks range (6-7) and it was all smooth sailing again. Theres something to be said about accepting your lot.


Yeah of course it gets wildly exaggerated


----------



## disillusioned (Jan 14, 2020)

Reapwhatyousow said:


> Niggas writing all this shit just to get “didn’t read jfl” brutal



This is what happens with 90% of my posts jfl.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 14, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> This is what happens with 90% of my posts jfl.


Didn’t read jfl


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 14, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Over for my Middle-Aged Parents


----------



## disillusioned (Jan 14, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> jfl if you think my family and myself will be impacted financially, our portfolio is legit recession proof. *In fact, we would actually do almost better in a recession than in a good economic period* ded srs



Of course you would you fucking jew. Jfl at the forum jews confirming the stereotypes jfl.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## KrissKross (Jan 14, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> Of course you would you fucking jew. Jfl at the forum jews confirming the stereotypes jfl.


Low IQ detected. Anyone, even non Jews (goyims) could have done what my family did. It’s hardly a Jewish thing you shit thread making subhuman. 
See this is why no one takes your threads seriously, you are really retarded.


----------



## disillusioned (Jan 14, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> Low IQ detected. Anyone, even non Jews (goyims) could have done what my family did. It’s hardly a Jewish thing you shit thread making subhuman.
> See this is why no one takes your threads seriously, you are really retarded.



You are literally bragging about how your family makes more money during times of misery. And earlier you wrote some "_it's over for goyims lol_" style reply. When you do this you are sort of bringing anti-semite replies unto yourself.


----------



## KrissKross (Jan 14, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> You are literally bragging about how your family makes more money during times of misery. And earlier you wrote some "_it's over for goyims lol_" style reply. When you do this you are sort of bringing anti-semite replies unto yourself.


You’re a complete autist. I merely stated my own circumstances and when asked to elaborate on it further I DID. I actually helped others to understand and not just brag. 
My grandparents literally escaped the Third Reich and immigrated with nothing, and now we’re doing very well. If they can do it I’m sure a few looksmax aspies can too. 
Go get impaled on a BBC while you write your next shitty thread no one will read. 
Shalom boyo


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 14, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> You’re a complete autist. I merely stated my own circumstances and when asked to elaborate on it further I DID. I actually helped others to understand and not just brag.
> My grandparents literally escaped the Third Reich and immigrated with nothing, and now we’re doing very well. If they can do it I’m sure a few looksmax aspies can too.
> Go get impaled on a BBC while you write your next shitty thread no one will read.
> Shalom boyo


Right. There are obviously certain Reasons to dislike certain Jews, but for knowing how to manage their money properly? Bruh


----------



## KrissKross (Jan 14, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Right. There are obviously certain Reasons to dislike certain Jews, but for knowing how to manage their money properly? Bruh


When people say they hate Jews (like that cuck @disillusioned) what they really mean is that they hate Zionists, which is understandable.


----------



## disillusioned (Jan 15, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> I merely stated my own circumstances and when asked to elaborate on it further I DID.



You said your family is posed to get rich once everything falls into pieces. You can't do this unless you are up to something shady. I don't trust anything that gets fat while everybody else bleeds.



KrissKross said:


> My grandparents literally escaped the Third Reich



Sort of like your great grandparents escaped whatever other country they were chased out of, and how your great great grandparents where chased out of a yet another. Makes you think.



OOGABOOGA said:


> Right. There are obviously certain Reasons to dislike certain Jews, but for knowing how to manage their money properly? Bruh



Just lol if you think just "managing money" is enough to make you a good profit during an economic collapse while everybody else is fucked. I bet his parents work in some type of parasite industry.



KrissKross said:


> When people say they hate Jews (like that cuck @disillusioned) what they really mean is that they hate Zionists, which is understandable.



No, it means they hate jews. "Zionism" is just thinly veiled anti-semitism and always has been. Even the left with all it's fake tolerance bullshit is now becoming increasingly more openly anti-semetic. In the UK jew hate is rampant among the labor party to a point it actually harmed Corbyn personally during the last election.


----------



## AbandonShip (Jan 15, 2020)

I think i'll survive the collapse easily.
I have farm land and i know how to farm,
Also know other important stuff like using a gun,hunting etc
I'll be fine


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 15, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> You said your family is posed to get rich once everything falls into pieces. You can't do this unless you are up to something shady. I don't trust anything that gets fat while everybody else bleeds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to make money in an inflationary collapse you literally just have to hold precious metals and then buy real estate when it crashes. It’s not rocket surgery


----------



## disillusioned (Jan 15, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> to make money in an inflationary collapse you literally just have to hold precious metals and then buy real estate when it crashes. It’s not rocket surgery



Vulture capitalism 101. Harvest other's corpses after they are dead. And most people won't even have the money to do this anyway.


AbandonShip said:


> I think i'll survive the collapse easily.
> I have farm land and i know how to farm,
> Also know other important stuff like using a gun,hunting etc
> I'll be fine



Just fucking LOL at this bullshit. Nobody survives without modern infrastructure. Nobody. And even if you had your little farm you would get robbed/attacked by others who don't. Assuming the government under the control of the far-left doesn't just take your farm away from you for being a "kulag" or whatever their version of him is.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 15, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> Vulture capitalism 101. Harvest other's corpses after they are dead. And most people won't even have the money to do this anyway.


Just don’t let anyone make money because it’s immoral theory.

What do you think they should do then? Sell their assets and get fucked like everyone else? Doesn’t make any sense. Life isn’t fair and we know that as well as anyone.


----------



## reptiles (Jan 15, 2020)

Gosick said:


> not a single word was read, hell, i didnt even read the title






Then your dumber than possible and will suffer in the coming recession


----------



## AbandonShip (Jan 15, 2020)

How badly will india get fucked?


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 15, 2020)

AbandonShip said:


> How badly will india get fucked?


Extreme population density, terrible cleanliness, economy largely based on work outsourced from more developed countries. I’m not gonna lie to you, your cities are fucked.

If you think the shit streets are bad now just wait


----------



## disillusioned (Jan 15, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Just don’t let anyone make money because it’s immoral theory.



Capitalism is mostly bullshit. It's just the natural continuation of feudalism with the same type of pyramid structure. The only difference is that instead of dynasties owning land they own corporations. If you look at how capitalism functions systemically there is barely any difference from the feudal structure. Most wealth and power was inherited before capitalism, and it still is today.

Systemically, capitalism is also designed to benefit only the upper classes because capitalist enterprise by design panders mostly to those who have the most purchasing power, which just so happens to be the capitalists. Top 10% of consumers account for like 80% of consumer spending. The remainder are just wage slaves whom are given just enough resources that they can survive and keep on making shit for the upper class to consume, and maybe a afford a few minor luxuries here and there if the ruling class is feeling generious.


----------



## AbandonShip (Jan 15, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Extreme population density, terrible cleanliness, economy largely based on work outsourced from more developed countries. I’m not gonna lie to you, your cities are fucked.
> 
> If you think the shit streets are bad now just wait


Its over


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 15, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> Capitalism is mostly bullshit. It's just the natural continuation of feudalism with the same type of pyramid structure. The only difference is that instead of dynasties owning land they own corporations. If you look at how capitalism functions systemically there is barely any difference from the feudal structure. Most wealth and power was inherited before capitalism, and it still is today.
> 
> Systemically, capitalism is also designed to benefit only the upper classes because capitalist enterprise by design panders mostly to those who have the most purchasing power, which just so happens to be the capitalists. Top 10% of consumers account for like 80% of consumer spending. The remainder are just wage slaves.


Niggas gotta pay me to read that shit


----------



## Patriot (Jan 15, 2020)

High IQ OP


----------



## Patriot (Jan 15, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> Capitalism is mostly bullshit. It's just the natural continuation of feudalism with the same type of pyramid structure. The only difference is that instead of dynasties owning land they own corporations. If you look at how capitalism functions systemically there is barely any difference from the feudal structure. Most wealth and power was inherited before capitalism, and it still is today.
> 
> Systemically, capitalism is also designed to benefit only the upper classes because capitalist enterprise by design panders mostly to those who have the most purchasing power, which just so happens to be the capitalists. Top 10% of consumers account for like 80% of consumer spending. The remainder are just wage slaves whom are given just enough resources that they can survive and keep on making shit for the upper class to consume, and maybe a afford a few minor luxuries here and there if the ruling class is feeling generious.


I do assume that the cause of current probelms is not free market but FIAT CURRENCY.
Abolish FED.
Bring back GOLD standard.


----------



## disillusioned (Jan 15, 2020)

Patriot said:


> I do assume that the cause of current probelms is not free market but FIAT CURRENCY.
> Abolish FED.
> Bring back GOLD standard.
> View attachment 229399



Fiat currency doesn't help but this bullshit would still be happening even without it. Back when Marx was pointing out the fatal flaws of capitalism fiat currency did not even exist yet. Just lol at saying Marx was wrong when like 80% of the stuff he predicted is happening already. Sure capitalism has lasted longer than he assumed it would but ultimately the things he predicted are still happening:

-Giant corporations and monopolies defeating the point of capitalism
-Society's wealth being funneled more and more to the ruling class
-Globalism slowly destroying the idea of nations
-A small number of super powerful international corporations obtaining more power than entire nation states
-The wealthy using their influence to distort the market via buying politicians thus preventing the market from working as intended

The only thing marx has actually gotten wrong was assuming the the retarded proles would start looking past race in favor of class identity. He was completely bluepilled about that one.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 15, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> Fiat currency doesn't help but this bullshit would still be happening even without it. Back when Marx was pointing out the fatal flaws of capitalism fiat currency did not even exist yet. Just lol at saying Marx was wrong when like 80% of the stuff he predicted is happening already. Sure capitalism has lasted longer than he assumed it would but ultimately the things he predicted are still happening:
> 
> -Giant corporations and monopolies defeating the point of capitalism
> -Society's wealth being funneled more and more to the ruling class
> ...


Niggas gotta pay me in silver to read that shit


Patriot said:


> I do assume that the cause of current probelms is not free market but FIAT CURRENCY.
> Abolish FED.
> Bring back GOLD standard.
> View attachment 229399


Yes bro


----------



## Patriot (Jan 15, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> Fiat currency doesn't help but this bullshit would still be happening even without it. Back when Marx was pointing out the fatal flaws of capitalism fiat currency did not even exist yet. Just lol at saying Marx was wrong when like 80% of the stuff he predicted is happening already. Sure capitalism has lasted longer than he assumed it would but ultimately the things he predicted are still happening:
> 
> -Giant corporations and monopolies defeating the point of capitalism
> -Society's wealth being funneled more and more to the ruling class
> ...



Marx was predicting the growing exploitation and pauperization of industiral workes, then massive crisis of capitalism due to overproduction, and imminent communist revolution in the second half of the 19th century.

Nothing of this happend.

What actually happened was the end of poverty for hundreds of millions of people during the last 150 years and the unbelievable increase in wealth never seen in human history. Times when tens of millions of people in the world come out of poverty every year and starvation has become a forgotten echo of the past in most parts of the globe. 

The overwhelming majority of problems we have today cames from the issue that control of money is under strict state control, that got quite free hand in money supply. The economic decisions that are being made by Central Banks favours the massive enterprises, indeed this is an alliance of big state and big government, something against the very idea of libertarian free market. This creates the situation when the money on the market is being "sucked out" during the crisis (nowdays ussualy because of real money value falls) and goes from the wallets of the middle class to the biggest ones, who are proctected by state. This is keynesian plutocracy with constant, large state interventions in the economy.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 15, 2020)

Patriot said:


> Marx was predicting the growing exploitation and pauperization of industiral workes, then massive crisis of capitalism due to overproduction, and imminent communist revolution in the second half of the 19th century.
> 
> Nothing of this happend.
> 
> ...


----------



## KrissKross (Jan 15, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> Capitalism is mostly bullshit. It's just the natural continuation of feudalism with the same type of pyramid structure. The only difference is that instead of dynasties owning land they own corporations. If you look at how capitalism functions systemically there is barely any difference from the feudal structure. Most wealth and power was inherited before capitalism, and it still is today.
> 
> Systemically, capitalism is also designed to benefit only the upper classes because capitalist enterprise by design panders mostly to those who have the most purchasing power, which just so happens to be the capitalists. Top 10% of consumers account for like 80% of consumer spending. The remainder are just wage slaves whom are given just enough resources that they can survive and keep on making shit for the upper class to consume, and maybe a afford a few minor luxuries here and there if the ruling class is feeling generious.


How can you say capitalism is bad? These days people go on vacations to places every year that people 50 years ago would have gone on once a decade. People are doing so well these days that starvation is no longer a problem, to the point that people die of over eating as opposed to starvation these days. Mostly people are doing extremely well, jfl if you think you have any right to be unhappy with 21st century conditions in the West.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 15, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> How can you say capitalism is bad? These days people go on vacations to places every year that people 50 years ago would have gone on once a decade. People are doing so well these days that starvation is no longer a problem, to the point that people die of over eating as opposed to starvation these days. Mostly people are doing extremely well, jfl if you think you have any right to be unhappy with 21st century conditions in the West.


Yes but that’s all the fruit of all the debt that has caused the economy to grow so rapidly. It’s not that capitalism grew the economy and debt is going to destroy it. More like people are enjoying the fake growth caused by debt, which is a road that one can only ride for so long before it reaches the tipping point described in my op


----------



## Looksmax25 (Jan 15, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> How can you say capitalism is bad? These days people go on vacations to places every year that people 50 years ago would have gone on once a decade. People are doing so well these days that starvation is no longer a problem, to the point that people die of over eating as opposed to starvation these days. Mostly people are doing extremely well, jfl if you think you have any right to be unhappy with 21st century conditions in the West.



Very true... people can talk all they want about this collapse, that collapse, incel and divorce, blah blah but at the end of the day very few people in the the West die of starvation, you can travel to a remote country for a few thousand dollars easily, and healthcare is better than ever.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 17, 2020)

Bump


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 20, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/vegan-agenda-and-the-future-of-food.156997/ bumpstein


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 20, 2020)

The public stock exchanges dont reflect the real economy anymore 

@OOGABOOGA why would the central banks EVER have to increase their interest rates?


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Jun 20, 2020)

Stock market is rigged af you can’t predict it


----------



## Subhuman trash (Jun 20, 2020)

Imagine making a thread on economic positions. You a kike or sum? @OOGABOOGA


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 20, 2020)

autistic_tendencies said:


> Stock market is rigged af you can’t predict it


Yes it’s broken so you can’t predict it precisely but it’s a house built on sand. It can’t last forever


PubertyMaxxer said:


> The public stock exchanges dont reflect the real economy anymore
> 
> @OOGABOOGA why would the central banks EVER have to increase their interest rates?


Increased rates->increased saving->increased investment. Decreased rates->decreased saving->increased debt accumulation which causes an exponential spiral into more and more debt, meaning more “money” creation, causing inflation


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 20, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Increased rates->increased saving->increased investment. Decreased rates->decreased saving->increased debt accumulation which causes an exponential spiral into more and more debt, meaning more “money” creation, causing inflation


The big private banks dont need the money of the citizens though, they just print their own 

The central banks dont print money exclusively, its the big banks aswell with their deposit / bank money


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 20, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> The big private banks dont need the money of the citizens though, they just print their own
> 
> The central banks dont print money exclusively, its the big banks aswell with their deposit / bank money


Yes? They need the economy to function and their money to function on behalf of the citizens or they have no control. I may be missing the point if what you’re trying to say idk


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 21, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Yes? They need the economy to function and their money to function on behalf of the citizens or they have no control. I may be missing the point if what you’re trying to say idk


Increased rates->increased saving->increased investment

This is wrong, only low rates lead to investments

If the central bank's rates are high, the rates of big banks become high aswell and the people store their money rather at the bank without needing to take risks like with real estate / stock investments 

If the rates are low nobody puts their money at their bank because its value would reduce due to inflation being higher than the big banks interest rates
The low rates increase the valuations of companies and real eastate


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> @Ritalincel


Hi.


----------



## SMVbender (Jun 21, 2020)

So hyperinflation is the greatest theft the humankind ever see?

is it time to read fisherian economics or even sharia economics, like interest is haram? are muslims going to win?

OP enlighten me


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 21, 2020)

SMVbender said:


> So hyperinflation is the greatest theft the humankind ever see?
> 
> is it time to read fisherian economics or even sharia economics, like interest is haram? are muslims going to win?
> 
> OP enlighten me


I’m a Christian but yes usury is a no go. And yes hyperinflation is destroys civilizations. That’s what took down the Roman Empire, the goths just claimed it.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 21, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Increased rates->increased saving->increased investment
> 
> This is wrong, only low rates lead to investments
> 
> ...


Your point makes sense assuming people are making a good income without debt, but most people put most of their money into the mortgage, car payments, etc. Hence people whining about the 1% getting richer and the rest getting poorer. By investment I’m talking about saving money to start a business or build something without debt. I’m not talking about fake things like stocks and to some degree real estate. Those things gain “value” with low rates bc of asset price inflation. If a company accrues a ton of debt to grow its stock will go up, but that doesn’t make it more valuable


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7240 (Jun 21, 2020)

Fuck man I don't really believe any of that dumbass doomer shit but this actually seems very educated and factual. I'm actually kinda worried for my future and for my Country. I hope the US can pull through this shit because I was literally planning on joining the military right after my senior year. Fuck man and I thought 2020 was shit but from what i'm reading shit's bout to get a whole lot worse in the coming years.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 21, 2020)

Sealing_Phoenix said:


> Fuck man I don't really believe any of that dumbass doomer shit but this actually seems very educated and factual. I'm actually kinda worried for my future and for my Country. I hope the US can pull through this shit because I was literally planning on joining the military right after my senior year. Fuck man and I thought 2020 was shit but from what i'm reading shit's bout to get a whole lot worse in the coming years.


Yeah I’m not a doomer. It’s bad news for some, good for others. Don’t worry about your country, worry about yourself. Learn a skill that doesn’t require industry, get out of cities, and get a wife


----------



## jackthenerd (Jun 21, 2020)

China will become the new super power tbh. Sure, maybe they have debt too and will get fucked a bit, but you can't deny their IQ and productivity. They will eventually just ascend. 

Think about it like this. Who even decides the wages and the economy of a country? It's based on import/export and producitivty isn't it? 

Something that is a bit bizzare to think about is that you can go to Switzerland, get a job, and do that job. Then you can go to a "poor" country in europe, do the same job, yet your wage is only 1/10 of what you had in Switzerland, despite doing the exact same job. 

You look around yourself. The buildings, the city. It looks the same. You can see any real fundamental difference between a city Switzerland and a Poland. You can't see any fundamental difference in infrastructure, technology, modernization etc either. 

If you were in a city in Switzerland, then got teleported in your sleep and woke up in a city in Poland (assuming the cities were empty of people). You would think you were still in Switzerland. Yet, in Switzerland you'll make 10x the wage you'll do in Poland for doing the EXACT same job? Who the fuck made it like this? Who made up these numbers? 

And here's the real shocker. Your living standard is EXACTLY the same after paying taxes, despite making 1/10 less in Poland.

This mostly comes down to just country based import/export/trading partners/productivity, etc, does it not? This is why China will ascend.



OOGABOOGA said:


> View attachment 232233
> Bump



So saving money and investing is a scam?


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 6, 2021)

*In Canada the best bank is 2% interest on savings.
2 fcuking percent!!!!!
My bank is half a percent! Thats lower than inflation!
How are you expected to buy a house or retire
This is fcuked. *


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 6, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> *In Canada the best bank is 2% interest on savings.
> 2 fcuking percent!!!!!
> My bank is half a percent! Thats lower than inflation!
> How are you expected to buy a house or retire
> This is fcuked. *


Solid bump. You develop a community and live rural with debt and figure out some smaller form of house to build. Find 10 people on the same page, split an acre and help each other build something like in the old days. Boom little homestead for 10-20k. And if you got more you can build more. It sucks to reject the material we’re raised on but what’s old will become new again. To escape a breaking system you really have to leave it


----------



## motherbeefer123 (Jan 10, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Alright so a couple of users requested that I make a thread on my economic predictions for the next few years because I mentioned that I expect the economy to crash worse than it has in centuries quite soon. This will be bad news for many people, particularly those living in heavily populated areas, relying on unproductive/unnecessary jobs, and disconnected from their source of food. However, this may be good for you if you educate yourself and learn how to weather the storm. This will be a long read so if you're a lazy cunt drop a dnr idgaf. If you stick around you will have a better grasp on economics than most graduates with economics degress. Enjoy.
> 
> *Part 1: Definitions*
> 
> ...


Bookmarked. High effort high iq


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 19, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Niggas gotta pay me to read that shit


Whos the girl in your avi? 

@Proex


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Jan 19, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Whos the girl in your avi?
> 
> @Proex


Eva Cudmore


----------



## Deleted member 11074 (Jan 19, 2021)

This thread should be pinned tbh


----------



## cmena99 (Feb 14, 2021)

Fuuuck, read every word. I’m fuuuucked. I live in a massive city. I’m studying to accounting/finance to eventually become an investment banker. I’m gonna get some guns soon tho, and probably start gardening just to learn basic survival skills. What are some signs to look out for to know when things are going south?


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Feb 14, 2021)

cmena99 said:


> Fuuuck, read every word. I’m fuuuucked. I live in a massive city. I’m studying to accounting/finance to eventually become an investment banker. I’m gonna get some guns soon tho, and probably start gardening just to learn basic survival skills. What are some signs to look out for to know when things are going south?


When they fake a pandemic to hide a controlled demolition of the middle class and consolidate wealth at the top of the pyramid you will know things are going south


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Feb 14, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> When they fake a pandemic to hide a controlled demolition of the middle class and consolidate wealth at the top of the pyramid you will know things are going south


proof?


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Feb 15, 2021)

Idfkbruh said:


> proof?


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Feb 15, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> View attachment 988472


----------

